# Which of these for next pet?



## crazyratgirl101 (Nov 29, 2013)

I like planning for the future and I'm wondering what to get after my rats. I love my rats but I want to have new experiences with pets. So at all of these, which is your favorite pet and how do they compare to rats? I doubt anyone has experience with all of them so just talk about the pets you have owned.
Ball python
Corn snake
Bearded dragon
Blue tongue skink
Ferret 
Guinea pig
Rabbit
Budgie
Cockatiel
Lovebird

Also if you have any other reccomandations then please say them


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I love ferrets! I had three of them before I got my rats. They never slow down though, they were always bouncing off the walls (literally, they run head first into walls when they're excited.) and getting into trouble. They love to chew on things (more than rats do). My two boys once chewed their way into my mattress. They also love to collect things! My female had a hoard of about twenty spoons stuffed under my dresser. The one thing i really liked about ferrets was that you could harness train them very easily and take them places. The one thing I didn't like about them was cleaning the litter box. It's so much grosser than cleaning up rat poo.I have a couple rabbits and I don't think they're as fun as rats or ferrets. They're prey animals so they hate to be picked up and cuddled. If you keep them inside the room has to be very well ventilated because their urine has a very strong smell. You absolutely have to get them fixed. If you don't males will start to pee everywhere and females get super mean and moody. Rabbits are just really high maintenance animals.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I don't think any of them compare to a rat. I had a ball python, he ate frozen rats. Idk if you are okay with that process. I didn't freeze rats, but I looked into how it was done. My high school science teacher at my boarding school ended up taking care of the snake and lost it.  Poor snake!
My roommate had a corn snakes, they are cute! I think they are adorable. Bearded dragons are chill. I had a leopard gecko that was pretty cool, my favorite of the lot. Over all most reptiles eat crickets and I hate store crickets for many reasons. I hated having to "house" crickets. I also got attached to the gold fish I was suppose to feed the corn snake.... 
I had bunnies and guinea pigs. The bunny ran around the house and cuddled and went to the bathroom in a litterbox. I'll probably get another bunny in the future. They eat your veggies and stuff before they go bad too. guinea pigs make the cutest noise when they are happy to see you!  not too much into to cuddling more like lap petting. I don't have lots of experiences with birds so I can't speak on birds.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I've had many rats over the years, but I've now moved on to birds - I started with budgies, which I wasn't particularly fond of, but I got a hand raised cockatiel chick and oh man am I in love. They're definitely not easy to care for, though - they require a lot more time and money spent on them to really get the full enjoyment out of them, and they're a 15-20+ year commitment. As much as I did love my rats, I think I'm a bird convert. ;D


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Cockatiels are cool! My family had one when I was young. If I ever got a bird it would be a cockatiel. 
The one in that photo is a cutie!


----------



## crazyratgirl101 (Nov 29, 2013)

If I do go with a bird I think it will be a cockatiel. Only problem is my family is anti-bird, even more then when they used anti-rat. If I got a reptile I would go for a ball python, again only problem is my family is anti-snake and definitely anti-python, but I did get rats so never say never. I also love blue tongue skinks but they are so expensive! But on small animals I'm stuck between rabbits and ferrets. Guinea pigs aren't that playful or cuddly but make good lap pets and are really darn cute. Then with ferrets there is their stinky poo lol but that isn't that bad if you have them litter trained.

I'm torn XD


----------



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

I absolutely loooooooove my cockatiel, Ben. He's the sweetest little thing, but he can be fiery too. I got him from a local all bird store that is AWESOME. He was hand fed when he was a baby and I picked him out when he was five weeks old. The store has a "Nursery" where all the hand fed babies are, and you can hold them, pick which one you want and then put down a deposit. That what I did, and since there was still a few weeks before I could bring him home, I went in twice a week to hold him and play with him so we could bond. Since he was already used to me, I never had any issues with him having to warn up to me when I brought him home. I've had him almost two years and I am so happy I got him. He loves to just hang out while I watch tv, or he'll take naps with me, whatever. One thing I love about having birds is since they are so vocal, they are very easy to understand. He has about a million different calls which all mean different things. My favorite call is his 'rescue me' call which he does when his wings are clipped and he tries to fly, but gets stuck somewhere. Another really cute thing he does is he'll try to engage you in conversation when he wants attention.... He can do a wolf whistle, and sometimes when he's being needy and desires attention he'll do the whistle and then pause for a few seconds, and then do it again. He's waiting, trying to get me to respond and it's really cute  He's an absolute pig though. He can hear when I'm making food in the kitchen, and he'll beg. If he's out of his cage when I'm eating, he'll sit on my chest and try to intercept my fork when it's heading to my mouth. I love Blue Tongue Skinks too, they will probably be my next pet. Sorry that was so long, I get carried away when talking about my Benners  (I don't know why one of those picture was upside down, sorry)


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

QueenB1958 said:


> I absolutely loooooooove my cockatiel, Ben. He's the sweetest little thing, but he can be fiery too. I got him from a local all bird store that is AWESOME. He was hand fed when he was a baby and I picked him out when he was five weeks old. The store has a "Nursery" where all the hand fed babies are, and you can hold them, pick which one you want and then put down a deposit. That what I did, and since there was still a few weeks before I could bring him home, I went in twice a week to hold him and play with him so we could bond. Since he was already used to me, I never had any issues with him having to warn up to me when I brought him home. I've had him almost two years and I am so happy I got him. He loves to just hang out while I watch tv, or he'll take naps with me, whatever. One thing I love about having birds is since they are so vocal, they are very easy to understand. He has about a million different calls which all mean different things. My favorite call is his 'rescue me' call which he does when his wings are clipped and he tries to fly, but gets stuck somewhere. Another really cute thing he does is he'll try to engage you in conversation when he wants attention.... He can do a wolf whistle, and sometimes when he's being needy and desires attention he'll do the whistle and then pause for a few seconds, and then do it again. He's waiting, trying to get me to respond and it's really cute  He's an absolute pig though. He can hear when I'm making food in the kitchen, and he'll beg. If he's out of his cage when I'm eating, he'll sit on my chest and try to intercept my fork when it's heading to my mouth. I love Blue Tongue Skinks too, they will probably be my next pet. Sorry that was so long, I get carried away when talking about my Benners  (I don't know why one of those picture was upside down, sorry)


That is so cool you got to bond with him! I want one now... He is a super cute little bird too. Cockatiels are amazing.


----------



## smyhls (Jul 28, 2014)

Bearded dragon all the way! I haven't had much luck with budgies or guinea pigs, but beardies are always a win (for me). Just be ready to spend some money.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## isabelleharris (Jul 15, 2014)

Ferrets. They are the most adorable and loveable little critters. I have had many growing up and unfortunately my last two babies passed away a few months ago.


----------



## Roonel (Jan 27, 2014)

We had guinea-pigs growing up, and they were lovely! Funny and happy to be lap pets, and so cute with their excited squeals when you came to give them food. Their pee and poo doesn't smell too bad and is easy to clean up. So I would go with them.http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## QueenB1958 (Apr 27, 2014)

gotchea said:


> That is so cool you got to bond with him! I want one now... He is a super cute little bird too. Cockatiels are amazing.


You should get one! They are such sweeties  He's a clown too.... It's been really rainy in New York lately, and when he hears the rain, he thinks he's getting a bath so he fluffs himself up and spreads his wings, ready for bath time! I would definitely recommend a breeder (or a bird specialty store) though since you really need to get one that's been handled a lot for them to make a happy, loving pet


----------

